# The New Forum Elite



## Elbereth (Jul 2, 2004)

Just as the tide changes in the ocean and one season changes into the next...the forum also shifts and changes...and those who were once popular fade and a new group of new fresh membership takes their place of importance. 

These popular members...those who I like to call the "forum elite"...are members who may or may not have power in the forum...but they certainly make their opinions heard...and whether we like it or not influence the tide in which this forum runs. 

But I ask you now....WHO ARE THE FORUM ELITE OF TODAY? 

Normally, I would be able to answer that question without a momment's hesistation...but since I have been MIA lately...I am not as savy as I used to be in TTF. So I ask you to help me determine who's who in TTF today.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 2, 2004)

Um. . .do they actually have to be taken seriously. .. or just heard?


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Jul 2, 2004)

And what does it mean to have "power" in the forum?


----------



## Manveru (Jul 2, 2004)

Elbereth said:


> So I ask you to help me determine who's who in TTF today.


hmm... tho i'm here for about a year, don't think too many people "heard" my opinions, statements and so on (and so forth...). i'm still the one (a silhouette flooded with an ocean of twilight... or sth. like this) tho not so regularly as of late...

i see Elgee is still around... haven't been around much lately, but people like Nom, Ithy, Inder, Eriol, Eledhwen, Lhun, Gil-Galad... all were here when i decided to add my humble flying being in this place  are they still around?

and about "elite"... aren't they... mods?


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jul 2, 2004)

I've been around for about a year and a half... but I still seem to go mostly unnoticed. There certainly has been a change of people I have seen and heard around the forum. It used to be Nom and Aule and Elgee, Gil- galad, and many more I have forgotten. And you Elbereth! But many of the people I have gotten used to seem to have disappeared, and now there are new people I have grown accustomed to. Some of these are people such as Gandalf the Grey, Sarah, Saucy, Greypilgirm, King Aragorn, and Gandalf White.


----------



## King Aragorn (Jul 2, 2004)

I haven't been as active as I should have been, but I'm trying. I don't remember what people were on when I was on a while ago, but I've become accustomed to some other people like 33Peregrin, Gandalf White, Saucy, Evenstar373, and Elbereth.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 3, 2004)

Yes, Elby has always been an elite in the forum, even when she goes MIA 

anyways, I would love to interact with many here again, and seeing as there is an RPG fora maybe I'll frequent the place again....


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 3, 2004)

TTF Elite: Ciryaher, Snaga, Elbe, Webmaster, Nom, HLG, and some others...

I'm a total underdog. But that's ok (I like it)


----------



## Snaga (Jul 3, 2004)

Me?! Ha! Are you kidding?!

Personally I don't know, because I've not been posting enough. Plus most of those I might have nominated have changed their names to things I no longer recognise.


----------



## Saucy (Jul 3, 2004)

and i thought i had managed to go unoticed, i have been around for about a year and a half,


----------



## King Aragorn (Jul 3, 2004)

I could have thought the same thing...


----------



## Gandalf White (Jul 3, 2004)

In my opinion we know longer have 'elite members' to match the likes of Elgee, Snaga, etc. who were the elite of the past. Please feel free to correct me if I have overlooked any present- day elites..


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey! I'm still here! You never get rid of me! NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER!

I swear! I'll be here while you guys are all dead and gone or bored. I'll be posting to myself just to keep posting! I'M UNSTOPPABLE! 6,000 POSTS HERE I COME!


----------



## Snaga (Jul 4, 2004)

Some things never change!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jul 4, 2004)

HLGStrider said:


> Hey! I'm still here! You never get rid of me! NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER!
> 
> I swear! I'll be here while you guys are all dead and gone or bored. I'll be posting to myself just to keep posting! I'M UNSTOPPABLE! 6,000 POSTS HERE I COME!



Wow Elgee! I am just looking for even 1, 000! Geez!


----------



## Gandalf White (Jul 4, 2004)

I know you're still here, I just hold that there are no more elites!


----------



## Saucy (Jul 5, 2004)

hey first off what are the requirments to be considered elite?

i mean those of us with potential eliteness should have to kno what we gotta do to be considered elite,

and if elgee already was elite how can u take her eliteness away?


----------



## Gandalf White (Jul 5, 2004)

Elbereth told us what 'elites' are in her first post:



Elbereth said:


> [elites]...are members who may or may not have power in the forum...but they certainly make their opinions heard...and whether we like it or not influence the tide in which this forum runs.



I just don't see that happening any more. Certain people may "dominate" certain forums, but no one, IMHO, fits the bill of a true elite.


----------



## Saucy (Jul 5, 2004)

aha  


*goes back to her corner of seclusion*


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 6, 2004)

Gandalf White said:


> I just don't see that happening any more. Certain people may "dominate" certain forums, but no one, IMHO, fits the bill of a true elite.



I agree...I don't think any one person dominates any forums...I'm just saying that certain members stand out in the forum...and normally when they say their opinions...members seem to listen. 

I think some of the new elite could include: powersauce, Ol'Gaffer, King Aragorn Gandalf White, & greypilgrim

Some old members who could now be considered Elite...or still be considered Elite: Elgee (that goes without saying), Eriol, Aule/Rog, Mrs. Maggot & Nom

I don't include mods...as they have influence by default. 

Hmm....I know there must be more...but like I said earlier....I haven't been around lately. So I don't know who is who anymore....sorry


----------



## Rangerdave (Jul 6, 2004)

Elbereth said:


> I don't include mods...as they have influence by default.


 Well thats a fine how do you do.
I guess I will have to back to being a legend in my own mind.



maybe I can sneak into Saucy's corner of seclusion and see if she has any fig newtons I can steal


RD


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 6, 2004)

But RD, the mods do not have to be "The Forum Elite"...they are the "Forum Heroes"


----------



## Saucy (Jul 6, 2004)

Rangerdave said:


> Well thats a fine how do you do.
> I guess I will have to back to being a legend in my own mind.
> 
> 
> ...



there are no fig newtons in my corner hence they are icky icky things....
i much prefer Oreos and milk


----------



## Gandalf White (Jul 6, 2004)

Elbereth said:


> But RD, the mods do not have to be "The Forum Elite"...they are the "Forum Heroes"



And everyone knows that "the only thing people like more than a hero is to see a hero fall, fail, die trying." 

That's not a very nice implication Elbereth..


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 7, 2004)

I may not be elite. . .but I am omnipresent! Who else can claim that?


----------



## Saucy (Jul 7, 2004)

*sulks in corner*

not i  
tho i post at least once a day for the last year and a half


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jul 7, 2004)

That's how I feel too. I've been coming here and posting every day I could for a year and a half, and no one even knows I exist. It's very nice.


----------



## King Aragorn (Jul 7, 2004)

I know that you exist 33! I've been coming here and being more active recently, but I'm sorry about neglecting the site in the past!


----------



## Saucy (Jul 8, 2004)

well i have developed a slight routine u see, of all the forums i post on, most are just small ones ran by friend with 20 some members, or so but fun just the same, and then i post here and on one other larger forums, b4 i settle in for the night. or day, depending on how late it is.
but yes. i frequent, but i guess my post count woud be hire if i could think of something intelligent to say, most of my post are blabbering babble much like this one;
of course after many attempts to relieve u all of my presence, here i still am going on and on...

i wills stop now henc eiam not sure what sorta point iam trying to make,


----------



## Turin (Jul 9, 2004)

I've been here for *counts on fingers* a year and 9 months and still nobody notices me , quite nice indeed.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jul 9, 2004)

HLGStrider said:


> Hey! I'm still here! You never get rid of me! NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER!
> 
> I swear! I'll be here while you guys are all dead and gone or bored. I'll be posting to myself just to keep posting! I'M UNSTOPPABLE! 6,000 POSTS HERE I COME!



Quality over quantity as they say.



*runs and hides*


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jul 9, 2004)

Well... I guess as we are saying our posting habits... I'll say mine. I come every chance I get, trying for at least once a day. During school, I hardly had any time to come, but now in the summer I have a lot more time. But now I am leaving for two weeks, and I'll probably feel very behind when I come back.

Turin... when first came here, you are one of the people I thought of as the main members of the forum. If I had to list the names of people from the forum, yours would have been one I listed.


----------



## Rangerdave (Jul 9, 2004)

Ol'gaffer said:


> Quality over quantity as they say.
> 
> 
> 
> *runs and hides*


Yes but as Uncle Joe** once said
Quantity has a quality unto itself.


**Joseph Stalin

Elgee is Stalin?
EEEEEK!


runs off to hide in a different direction

RD


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 10, 2004)

Excuse me while I play mom here...but no cheap shots in my thread...you know who you are. *tisk* *tisk*

Anyway, I wrote this thread to recognize those new members who have come up in the ranks to become great members in the Tolkien forum. 

Now remember...people have different opinions here to what they believe are great members. So whether the person has great Tolkien knowledge and inspires people with thier posting, or whether a person is merely a likeable person who posts alot and is popular...each member is essential to making TTF the great place that it is. Let's try to celebrate all the membership for what they are...and try not to focus on the negative. 

Thank you!


----------



## Turin (Jul 10, 2004)

33Peregrin said:


> Turin... when first came here, you are one of the people I thought of as the main members of the forum. If I had to list the names of people from the forum, yours would have been one I listed.



Really? Thats weird, for the first couple months after I joined I barely posted at all. Well, its nice to see that someone knows who I am . Btw, if I made a list of TTF members, you would be one of the first few that I would think of .


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 12, 2004)

Well, I truthfully know if Tolkien were browsing this site, I would not be one of his favorite members simply because I am so dang cute. He'd probably lump me in with Walt Disney and tea with too much sugar.


----------



## Saucy (Jul 12, 2004)

dont worry elgee it happens to the best of us

accept we are called cute aganst our will, *scowls uncutely*


----------



## Niirewen (Jul 12, 2004)

I have been rather confused since everyone got their names changed.


----------



## Saucy (Jul 12, 2004)

well iam the former powersauce21


----------



## Niirewen (Jul 12, 2004)

Yes, yours is easy to remember.


----------



## Saucy (Jul 12, 2004)

well ye sits almost obvious, but i was just checking

 pity alott of the new members dont stick around to long and those that do dont seem has conversational has most of us.

i think it takes em awhile to feel like part of the group cause many of us are quite buddy buddy,

i rmember it was about 3 months b4 i dare post in stuff and bother. because it seemed to friendly conversation like.

its just like in high school the so called elite are the seniors and the new members are the freshmen.

 id consider myself a sophomore?


----------



## Merry (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow, no one has mentioned the great British army!?! Come back Legoman, Legolam, Wonks, Snaga Tookish girl and Menchu!!!

(Please forgive me if I've missed any Brits) xxx


----------



## Niirewen (Jul 13, 2004)

Saucy said:


> pity alott of the new members dont stick around to long and those that do dont seem has conversational has most of us.
> 
> i think it takes em awhile to feel like part of the group cause many of us are quite buddy buddy,
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. I'm still rather new so sometimes I feel a little shy or intimidated, but everyone really is very nice. But I plan to stick around for awhile, anyway.


----------



## Idril (Jul 21, 2004)

Merry said:


> (Please forgive me if I've missed any Brits) xxx



LOL - you're sooooooo NOT forgiven .


----------



## Aulë (Jul 21, 2004)

Merry said:


> Wow, no one has mentioned the great British army!?! Come back Legoman, Legolam, Wonks, Snaga Tookish girl and Menchu!!!
> 
> (Please forgive me if I've missed any Brits) xxx


If I was a Pom I certainly wouldn't want to reveal myself to the world, either.  Especially after that little Euro2004 tournament! 
Speaking of the army, I think it is nearing the time of Snags and Wonks' wedding!


----------



## Idril (Jul 21, 2004)

Rog said:


> If I was a Pom I certainly wouldn't want to reveal myself to the world, either.  Especially after that little Euro2004 tournament!


Hey we were cheated of a goal!!  



> Speaking of the army, I think it is nearing the time of Snags and Wonks' wedding!


Next month sometime .


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 21, 2004)

Rog said:


> If I was a Pom I certainly wouldn't want to reveal myself to the world, either.  Especially after that little Euro2004 tournament!
> Speaking of the army, I think it is nearing the time of Snags and Wonks' wedding!



If i was an Auzzy I wouldnt want to reveal myself to the world!  Just in general! *angelic smile*


----------



## Saucy (Jul 21, 2004)

if you were an aussie, u would have a tan and a silly accent  , u may also be on friendly terms with a kangaroo.


----------



## Arvedui (Jul 31, 2004)

Well, we all know that most aussies are ancestors of criminals, don't we?

And you are right, Idril. England was cheated of a decisive goal. Darn referee. I bet gate7ole still hasn't come to his senses after Greece winning....


----------



## Beleg (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: The Very Tipsy Forum Elite*

Greece won   

I wish I owned a Kangroo...


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 1, 2004)

> England was cheated of a decisive goal



European referees tend to be kinder to goalkeepers then English ones. Technically (technicalities rule the world) the referee, was by European, and even English standards being obstructed. The English (as usual) cannot take defeat gracefully, or at all, instead they decided to yet again blame some poor individual for their own incompetence’s. I think that the next person to be blamed will either be Jordan, or god. The English then churn out a lot of rubbish in their idiotic tabloids (that includes the 'Daily Mail') and issue pseudo death threats over a football match. The referee eventually has to go into hiding. (Go tabloids!) They then go on about that for gazillion years until Tim Henman is knocked out of Wimbledon. (Go Henmania!) and they retire to watch them beat the Windies at Cricket-no scapegoat needed. Their tabloids then proceed to castigate that nasty foreign coach for Don Juaning it around 
England, hoping to get that foreigner sacked and replaced by a bona fide Englishman.


----------



## Arvedui (Aug 3, 2004)

One of the thing I will never understand about UK, is how their tabloid-media treats people. If it continues like it is today, then England will have a hard time finding a new coach for their national team whenever that will be needed again.

I guess that the memories of the late summer/early fall of 1997 have fallen into forgetness...

Still, I think the ref made a wrong call.


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 3, 2004)

I find it amazing how drastically a topic can change in a thread if you let it get away ....but well, since I started this thread I'm not going to let that happen. 


Stay on topic folks....or else I will personally close the thread due to lack of interest. 

Thanks


----------



## Saucy (Aug 3, 2004)

That means us elite few should unite aginst the power of the evil thread closers


----------



## Arvedui (Aug 4, 2004)

Sorry, sorry, sorry....  

(But it was a wrong decision....  )


----------



## Snaga (Aug 7, 2004)

Yes lets get this back on topic by stating, just for the record, that I am the new forum elite. And the old forum elite. I am the elite. Fear me, for I control the tides of the forum. I am better than all of you. Yes, even you Elbereth. I am also the Forum Elitist. I will hereby appoint people who to join the Forum Elite, since I am rather busy. *looks around* But none of you are good enough!

That should make me more popular than ever...

(PS... since it got mentioned earlier, yes the wedding is now just a week ago. It will be a marriage of equals of course, and since that is true, Wonks is no longer active on TTF, and so the statement that I have no equal on TTF stands!)


----------



## Rangerdave (Aug 7, 2004)

Snaga said:


> Yes lets get this back on topic by stating, just for the record, that I am the new forum elite. And the old forum elite. I am the elite. Fear me, for I control the tides of the forum. I am better than all of you. Yes, even you Elbereth. I am also the Forum Elitist. I will hereby appoint people who to join the Forum Elite, since I am rather busy. *looks around* But none of you are good enough!
> 
> That should make me more popular than ever...


 
Hurry Hurry Hury
Step right up and witness the infamous Snaga

Truly a legend in his own mind.






(then again, so am I)
RD


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Aug 16, 2004)

Excuse me, dear. I may be gone, but I am not forgotten.

You can't erase me from the annals of history! I'm the elite as well, and no denying it!

Who else has managed to snag a forum hubby!

Married just yesterday, and already trying to outshine me! Don't you know I'M in charge?!


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 25, 2004)

Settle down children.  


Back on topic....ahhh yes....I recall the glory days of members such as Grond, Maedhros, Turgon, Gothmog, Wonks and Snaga, Aerin, Yaygollum, Anamatar, and so forth and so on. Not to mention that those were indeed the glory days of the entire forum as well (IMHO).


----------



## Saucy (Aug 25, 2004)

lets not forgeth Thol....

speaking of yaygollum i wonder whatever became of him?


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 25, 2004)

I was told that he simply lost interest in Tolkien and/or the forums.


----------



## Aulë (Aug 26, 2004)

Maeglin said:


> I was told that he simply lost interest in Tolkien and/or the forums.


I was told that he left for college, and now has no time for this. But he just started posting at MERPG again a few weeks ago.


----------



## Saucy (Aug 26, 2004)

dont u guys think itll be weird from now after u leave the forum, to come back and read old threads...

i think that will be fun.


----------



## Aulë (Aug 26, 2004)

Saucy said:


> dont u guys think itll be weird from now after u leave the forum, to come back and read old threads...
> 
> i think that will be fun.


I remember when I was away for 2-3 months last summer. It was very hard to get back into the forum, cause so many things had changed. There were new members, new threads and a new forum layout. It took a while for me to get back into it.


----------

